# Samsung Driver patch 4 Win 10



## Derek Lester (Sep 4, 2010)

Since June 2015 Samsung have promised a patch to resolve the Win 10 update debacle. Has Samsung made peace with Microsoft and come up with a solution? :angry:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you having issues with a laptop or desktop? 

Whats the make and model of your Samsung laptop/desktop?


----------



## Derek Lester (Sep 4, 2010)

Samsung Laptop RV 511- Updating from Win 7 Home Premium to Win 10 fails. Samsung updates is in conflict with Microsoft's updates.

The computer belongs to a little grey haired lady of advancing years who has been trying download Win 10 update. She has words for Samsung :angry::angry: but they are not printable. 

From an Age Concern UK computer volunteer.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Why not try the Live Chat, Remote Support or Email support from Samsung?
Official Samsung Support


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Derek Lester said:


> Samsung Laptop RV 511- Updating from Win 7 Home Premium to Win 10 fails. Samsung updates is in conflict with Microsoft's updates.
> 
> The computer belongs to a little grey haired lady of advancing years who has been trying download Win 10 update. She has words for Samsung :angry::angry: but they are not printable.
> 
> From an Age Concern UK computer volunteer.


I have the exact same Samsung laptop....came with windows 7 home. I've clean installed windows 8/8.1 and 10 (all pro versions) on it. I then clean installed 8.1 and gave it to my daughter for college. She has since upgraded it to windows 10 pro. 

During all this time I've never had an issue with 8/8.1/10 running or updating it. The only possible difference is that mine is a US version laptop and yours is a UK version....though I don't see why that would make a difference with the OS's and upgrading/updating. 


There might be some underlying issues with corrupt/missing system files which might be causing the problems she experiencing. I would suggest backup/saving any important documents/pictures/data that she wants to keep, then do a factory reset of window 7, then fully update windows 7 and then try the upgrade of windows 10. I would prefer downloading the windows 10 OS/bit type from MS to a thumb drive and just do a clean install of 10.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/home


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Download the *media creation tool* 

https://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/software-download/windows10

It's the second blue button near the bottom. It says *Download tool now*.

Once you get the tool and open select the second option. 
"Create installation media for another PC".

This is going to take a while. When it's done you can use this to upgrade or do a clean install. I would go for the upgrade first.


----------



## Derek Lester (Sep 4, 2010)

At the Age Concern Computer Club we have tried all your suggestions and more. Between us we have formulated the following analysis.

Why does the Samsung RV511 hang during the initial boot following the update to Windows 10? We have tried to update from the files downloaded by the system as part of the Microsoft update process and also used the media creation tool to download the media onto USB and update from this both suffer the same problems. Looking on various tech support sites this is not an isolated instance and consensus appears to be that there is a problem with the built in WLAN card and Windows 10 can they please confirm this is the case? Please note the WLAN is needed so that the user can connect to the internet. 

Have you seen this site: Windows 10 MDA Microsites it’s Samsung own site and does not appear to list the RV511 as a system that supports Windows 10. Therefore tech support may not want to be too helpful since they are officially saying it’s an unsupported product.
Could TSF's send a nasty virus, such as flu, into Samsung's hierarchy to get them to send a remedy for their disease?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes...be default....the RV511 only supports windows 7. So any OS after that is a "use at your own risk" as Samsung doesn't officially support windows 8/8.1/10. 

With my experience with this laptop and upgrading from 7 to 8/8.1 and 10....I've not had any issues. 

I've not seen any information from Samsung on releasing any drivers for windows 8/8.1/10 for the RV511 US version.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

With the link you provided....the RV511 is not listed for support..........
Windows 10 MDA Microsites


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't read the posts all the way through sometimes too. 



> and does not appear to list the RV511 as a system that supports Windows 10.


----------



## Derek Lester (Sep 4, 2010)

TSF can tick 'Resolved' against our query. Samsung's failure to offer customer service for their products being the reason for the problem. From personal experience Samsung's customer service per se leaves much too be desired. Windows 10 can be loaded onto a Samsung laptop using an ISO image clean install but of course all data will be erased.
Customer service gains respect and brand image. One can treat Samsung's brand image with the respect it deserves and not purchase their products.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

It's the user's responsibility to set the thread to resolved. I think mods can do it too. 

I'd probably say to do a clean install too. Especially with no windows 10 drivers on the samsung site you will have to do some hunting for the correct drivers. Things may not work as intended and resorting to using windows 8.1 drivers might be needed. 

Some laptops just stop getting support after a couple of years for new OS's.


----------

